# هل اخطأ انبياء الكتاب المقدس؟



## احب ربى (28 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى ان اجد من يجيبنى على هذه الاسئلة بعد ان نصحت من قبل الادارة بفتح موضوع خاص بى 
وباسئلتى 
بصراحة اسئلتى كثيرة جدا وساحاول عدم التكرار وساعدونى باختصاركم كلما امكن 
سؤالى الاول وهو عن الانبياء 
قرات لاحد النصارى فى احد المنتديات هذا الكلام وهو الذى يقول بنفسه هذا الكلام 
*الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان من صنع العجل هو هارون *
*الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان داود ارتكب الزنا في حياته *
*الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان لوط شرب الخمر وزنا مع بناته وانجب منهما *
*الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان نوح نبي الله شرب الخمر وتعرى *
*الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان سليمان عبد الهة غريبة* 
فهل هذا الامر صحيح


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي أحب ربي*


احب ربى قال:


> اتمنى ان اجد من يجيبنى على هذه الاسئلة بعد ان نصحت من قبل الادارة بفتح موضوع خاص بى
> وباسئلتى


*مرحباً بك وبأسالتك *
*وتأكد أنك ستجد الكثيرين مستعدين لأجابتك*​


احب ربى قال:


> بصراحة اسئلتى كثيرة جدا وساحاول عدم التكرار وساعدونى باختصاركم كلما امكن
> سؤالى الاول وهو عن الانبياء
> قرات لاحد النصارى فى احد المنتديات هذا الكلام وهو الذى يقول بنفسه هذا الكلام


*قبل الأجابة لابد أن تعرف نقطة مهمة*
*وهو نحن لسنا بنصاري نحن مسيحين فقط وعليك أن تستخدم المصطلحات المسيحية والتدقيق في الكلمات فالنصاري غير المسيحين*​*نأتي لسؤالك*​


احب ربى قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان من صنع العجل هو هارون *
> *الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان داود ارتكب الزنا في حياته *
> *الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان لوط شرب الخمر وزنا مع بناته وانجب منهما *
> *الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان نوح نبي الله شرب الخمر وتعرى *
> ...


*صحيح*
*فهارون أخو موسي صنع العجل الذهبي*
*وداود زنا وقتل أيضاً*
*ولوط شرب الخمر وزنا مع بنتيه ولكن رغماً عنه كونهم أسكروا خوفاً من فنائهم*
*ونوح سكر وتعري*
*وسليمان عبد ألهه غريبة*

*كل هذا صحيح*
*ولكن هذا يؤكد صحة الكتاب المقدس !!!!!!!!*
*فالكتاب المقدس كونه من الله ووحي منه لم يخفي أخطاء أنبيائه ورسله كونهم بشر وتحت الضعف*
*فكل إنسان معرض للخطأ وهم أخطأوا وتابوا وأعلنوا توبتهم كثيراً في مواضع كثيراً مقرين بالخطأ ومعترفين به ومعلين توبتهم علي الملآء*

*فالله يعرف ضعفهم البشري فلذلك يسامح عندما يتوبوا *
*والكتاب المقدس كان واضح تماماً في هذا *
*وأقر بخطأئهم وأظهر توبتهم وأعلن مجد الله ومسماحته لهم بمحبة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## احب ربى (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

شكرا لك على ردك وحسن تعاملك معى
ولكن ام كان من الله ان يرسل انبياء غير هؤلاء الزناة  
يعنى الله يرسل اليهم من يدلهم عليه فيفعلون هم ما ينهوهم عنه  هذا يا صديقى مدعاة للذنب  والمعصية 
اما كان الله يعلم الغيب فيرسل افضل منهم  ليدلوا الناس على الخير
وبعدين انا مثلا ما زنيت فى حياتى فهل انا افضل منهم فهم زنوا وانا ما زنيت وعبدوا غير الله وانا ما فعلت ذلك
 انا  ارى ان حكامنا عندما يريدون ان يرسلوا من ينوب عنهم  فى البلاد الاخرى فانهم  يختارو  سفرائهم  بكل دقه و تراعي كل المواصفات الشكليه و الخلقيه و الاجتماعيه و العلميه و تنتقي من رعاياها الافضل دائما لتمثيلها و السفير المناسب للتخاطب مع الدول الاخرى 
كده ممكن الواحد يزنى ويقول منا هتوب يعنى انا افضل من انبياء الله
كده ممكن الواحد يزنى ويقول


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي أحب ربي*


احب ربى قال:


> شكرا لك على ردك وحسن تعاملك معى
> ولكن ام كان من الله ان يرسل انبياء غير هؤلاء الزناة
> يعنى الله يرسل اليهم من يدلهم عليه فيفعلون هم ما ينهوهم عنه هذا يا صديقى مدعاة للذنب والمعصية
> اما كان الله يعلم الغيب فيرسل افضل منهم ليدلوا الناس على الخير
> ...


*تكلمت . صحيح*
*ولكن علي كلماتك أسألك ؟*
*هل هناك من البشر من يستحق أن يكون رسول لله ؟*
*وهل هناك من البشر لم يخطئ ؟*
*هل هناك أحد معصوم يستحق أن يحمل الرساله ؟*
*بالطبع لا يا أخي *

*وكما قلت الله يعرف ضعف الطبيعة البشرية بسبب الخطية وفسادها ولذلك يسامح*
*وكما قلت أن في خطأهم وتوبتهم فرصة للتأمل وفرصة لأعطاء كل شخص يخطئ بطبيعته أملاً في قبول توبته *
*فالله يحب ويعمل وحتي وإن كان الإنسان خاطي*

*وحابب أقول لك شئ !*
*هل أخطأهم عطلت مسيرة الفداء ؟ بمعني*
*هل خطأهم يعطل عمل الله ؟ بمعني*
*هل خطأهم سينفي بر الله ؟*
*بالطبع لا*
*فالله قدوس وكامل القداسة وهم بشر فسدت طبيعته بسبب الخطية والكل تحت النير*

*وأخيراً لا تقارن نفسك بغيرك *
*فأنت تخطئ وتعرف هذا وتعلم أين خطأك وضعفك ومع ذلك يعطيك الله فرصة للتتوب ويصبر عليك *
*لتكون عبرة لغيرك من أخوتك *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*



احب ربى قال:


> بصراحة اسئلتى كثيرة جدا وساحاول عدم التكرار وساعدونى باختصاركم كلما امكن
> سؤالى الاول وهو عن الانبياء
> قرات لاحد النصارى فى احد المنتديات هذا الكلام وهو الذى يقول بنفسه هذا الكلام




بدايةً أنت في منتدى مسيحي و نحن لا نحب ان يصفنا احد بالنصارى فهي تسمية اسلامية لا نرضى بها
لذلك من الان و صاعداً لا تسمينا نصارى بل مسيحيين, اذا رضيت فأهلا و سهلا بك و اذا لم ترضى فأنت ايضاً غير مرحب بك في المنتدى

ايضاً نحن لا نحب الكذب الاسلامي, فأدعائك الكاذب بأن احد الاشخاص المسيحيين ذكر الكلام اعلاه هو كذب لان لوط ليساً نبياً في الكتاب المقدس




> *الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان من صنع العجل هو هارون *
> *الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان داود ارتكب الزنا في حياته *
> *الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان لوط شرب الخمر وزنا مع بناته وانجب منهما *
> *الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان نوح نبي الله شرب الخمر وتعرى *
> ...




نعم الكتاب المقدس ذكر بصدق ان:

هارون اخطأ و صنع العجل لكنه تاب بعدها توبة حقيقية
داود اخطأ و زنا مرة واحدة لكنه تاب بعدها توبة حقيقية
لوط شرب الخمر لكن بناته من زنا به ) لوط ليس نبي في الكتاب المقدس)
نوح شرب الخمر و ظهرت عورته بسبب سكره
سليمان اخطأ و عبد الهة الامم الاخرى بسبب النساء التي غوته لكنه تاب توبة حقيقية

كل الافعال اعلاه حدثت و تاب عنها الانبياء و الرسل توبة صادقة و لم يكرروا ما فعلوا
فالكل يخطئ و من ضمنهم الانبياء و الرسل, لكنهم امينين في علاقتهم مع الله فتابوا بعد خطيئتهم توبة حقيقية

العتب على من يخطئ و يكرر الخطأ و يحلل هذا الخطأ و يستمر عليه!

و الان قبل ان نستمر بالموضوع, ضع الشواهد الكتابية للافعال التي وضعتها انرى ان كنت قد قرأت و تحققت ام انك ليس اكثر من ناسوخ و لاصوق لاسئلة البقية

ينقل الى الرد على الشُبهات


----------



## احب ربى (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

اهلا ومرحبا بكم من جديد
عذرا  عباد المسيح عما صدر منى من كلمة نصارى فانا ما كنت اعلم وانا اتناقش معكم تحت غطاء الصدق والامانة فلست بكاذب كما سمانى وانا ما اقول الا مارايت وقرات 

يقول  الزعيم
ايضاً نحن لا نحب الكذب الاسلامي, فأدعائك الكاذب بأن احد الاشخاص المسيحيين ذكر الكلام اعلاه هو كذب لان لوط ليساً نبياً في الكتاب المقدس

حملك علينا شوية  انا قلت اننى قرات هذا الكلام لواحد من اخوانكم وكان اسمه مؤمن جدا بمسيحيته 
وانا قلت فى البداية اننى عندى مجموعة من الاستفسارات فموش معقولة كل سؤال انا اساله واجب على ان  اتى بمصدره فانا عندى هذه الاشياء  ويصعب على ذلك فاذا كانت اسئلتى تسبب لكم عبء فلا عليكم 
ولكن فعلا هى اسئلة وانا احتاج الى اجابة لها ولو كنت ناسخ ولاصق فما الهدف من ذلك اذ لو كنت نقلت الاسئلة فاكيد لها اجابات وانا اريد اجابة منكم لانكم علماء وتستطيعون التوضيح اكثر 
هذا ان كانت الاسئلة مكررة 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## fredyyy (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*



احب ربى قال:


> اتمنى ان اجد من يجيبنى على هذه الاسئلة بعد ان نصحت من قبل الادارة بفتح موضوع خاص بى
> وباسئلتى
> بصراحة اسئلتى كثيرة جدا وساحاول عدم التكرار وساعدونى باختصاركم كلما امكن
> سؤالى الاول وهو عن الانبياء
> ...


 

*سأشرح لك لماذا حدث هذا ... فنفهم لماذا ُذكِرت هذة الأحداث*


*لقد صنع هارون العجل الذهبي *
*عندما يغيب الله عن المشهد يضل الشعب حتى لو كان هارون*


*إرتكب داود الزنا *
*لأنه لم يكون في مكانه مع الملوك في الحرب بل كان على السطح يتمشى*


*لوط وبناته*
*لم يُربي لوط أولاده في مخافة الرب لذا تصرفوا كأهل سدوم الأردياء*


*نوح والخمر *
*لإظهار خطورة تعدي إستعمال المؤمن للعالم عن حده فيفقد المؤمن صوابه*


*سليمان والآلهه الغريبة*
*لبيان عواقب كسر الانسان لوصايا الرب بالزواج من نساء غريبات*


الملوك الأول 11 : 4 
وَكَانَ فِي زَمَانِ شَيْخُوخَةِ *سُلَيْمَانَ أَنَّ نِسَاءَهُ* *أَمَلْنَ* قَلْبَهُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، ...........





*فلنحترس *
*من كل ما فعل السابقين *
*فنعيش حياة التقوى أمام الله*​ 
*****​


----------



## احب ربى (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

*# ........................ #*

*لا للخروج عن الموضوع *

*وهذا الأسلوب في الكلام مرفوض*


----------



## احب ربى (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

ياصديقى مالذى حدث صدقنى انا اريد ان صل الى الحقيقة ولابد من تفنيد هذا الكلام وتوضيحه وانتم فتحتم لى الباب لكتابة اسئلتى واستفساراتى فان كنتم لا تريدون الجواب على فلمن اذهب ليجيب على
ارجوكم اريد منكم الجواب ومن فضلك اعد ما حذفت ورد على وانا لست مجادل
لو كنت اريد الجدال والمناظرة لدخلت فى مناظرة معكم فى الاقسام التى فيها المناظرات لكنى ليس  عندى الكتاب المقدس فكيف اصل الى اسئلتى الحائرة ارجوا ان تتسع صدوركم لمكن يريد السؤالوشكرا لكم


----------



## احب ربى (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

طيب عندى سؤال اخر 
كيف عاش يسوع داخل رحم السيدة مريم  وهو الاه كما تقولون وهل ولد ولادة طبيعية مثلنا تماما


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

سلام المسيح
انت فهمت اساسا الكلام اللى فات علشان تفتح فى غيره ولا هى اسئله وخلاص


----------



## احب ربى (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

طبعا فهمت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  واريد لها جواب*

الأخ الفاضل / أحب ربى
+++ سيادتك تقول أنك قرأت أسئلتك السابقة ، وليس عندك إمكانية لإيجاد المصدر ، وتطالبنا بأن نجيب عن أى شيئ تقوله بالرغم من أنه ليس من دراستك الشخصية وبالرغم من أنك لا تعرف مصدره ، فهل هذا منطق عقلانى  !!!!!!!!!!
+++++ إننا نناقش أصحاب عقول ، وصاحب العقل يختلف عن الطيور التى تحما الشيئ وتلقيه عليك ، أصحاب العقول يدرسون ويبحثون ، حتى يصلوا لموضع سؤال معقول ، فيسألونه .
+++ وميزة التعامل مع أصحاب العقول ، أنهم يفهمون ما يقولون ، ويفهمون ما يسممعون وما يروون من ردود .
+++ أصحاب العقول يعترضون عندما يجب الإعتراض ، وينتقلون لنقطة أخرى بعدما ينتهى الحوار عن النقطة السبقة ، أمـَّا مــَن هم غير ذلك ، فيتصرفون تصرفات غير منطقية ، لا يدرسون ، ولا يفقهون ، ويسألون لمجرد السؤال ، فلا يفهمون الإجابة ، فيقفزون لنقطة أخرى ... وهكذا بلا نهاية .


----------



## احب ربى (30 يوليو 2008)

استاذ مكرم ما قلته ليس بصحيح اطلاقا فانا اخبرتكم اننى  جئت بهذا الكلام من اخ لكم فى احد المنتديات وزكرت لكم اسمه ثم انه يعنى عدم ذكر المصدر يضركم فى ماذا 
انتم اخبرتمونى عما سالت وانا انتفلت لنقطة اخرى لانكم اخبرتمونى عما عندكم من اجابات بخصوص انبياء الكتاب المقدس 
انت تتكلم عن اصحاب العقول وتمح الى بكلامك فشكرا على اسلوبك الراقى وبعدين لو كان عندكم اكثر لذكرتم فالكلام الذى ذكر كله يحمل نفس المعنى انهم بشر ويخطؤن وقد تابوا 
وانا انتقلت لنقطة اخرى لانكم انتهيتم من الكلام
وبعدين لو مافى عندكم اجاباتى لاسئلتى فهذا خير ولو تستطيعون الاجابة على اسئلتى فتفضلو بدل الحذف والسب 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2008)

احب ربى قال:


> استاذ مكرم ما قلته ليس بصحيح اطلاقا فانا اخبرتكم اننى جئت بهذا الكلام من اخ لكم فى احد المنتديات وزكرت لكم اسمه ثم انه يعنى عدم ذكر المصدر يضركم فى ماذا





احب ربى قال:


> انتم اخبرتمونى عما سالت وانا انتفلت لنقطة اخرى لانكم اخبرتمونى عما عندكم من اجابات بخصوص انبياء الكتاب المقدس
> انت تتكلم عن اصحاب العقول وتمح الى بكلامك فشكرا على اسلوبك الراقى وبعدين لو كان عندكم اكثر لذكرتم فالكلام الذى ذكر كله يحمل نفس المعنى انهم بشر ويخطؤن وقد تابوا
> وانا انتقلت لنقطة اخرى لانكم انتهيتم من الكلام
> وبعدين لو مافى عندكم اجاباتى لاسئلتى فهذا خير ولو تستطيعون الاجابة على اسئلتى فتفضلو بدل الحذف والسب
> وشكرا للجميع




و نحن نقول لك انك كذبت لانه لا يوجد مسيحي واحد يؤمن ان لوط هو نبي, فهمت؟

اضافة الى ان قوانين القسم تمنع التنقل من موضوع الى اخر, اذا اردت ان تسأل سؤلاً جديداً, فاسأل في موضوع منفصل

فهمت؟ و لا حتعيد نفس الاسطوانة المشروخة و تقول بلا سب؟

ربنا يهديكم!


----------



## Basilius (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل اخطأ انبياء الكتاب المقدس؟*

*اة في انبياء زنوا وشربوا الخمر وووو *
*و اظن الجواب كان واضح من الاول و تم شرح وجهة النظر المسيحية في هذا الموضوع *
*بلاش مماطلة لان اي مماطلة ستحذف *


----------



## احب ربى (30 يوليو 2008)

سؤالى عن جريمة الزنا ماجزاء من ارتكب هذا الامر واراد ان يتوب وكذلك اذا اصر على ذنبه


----------



## My Rock (31 يوليو 2008)

احب ربى قال:


> سؤالى عن جريمة الزنا ماجزاء من ارتكب هذا الامر واراد ان يتوب وكذلك اذا اصر على ذنبه




هذا موضوع اخر لا علاقة له بموضوعنا هذا

اقرأ الرد الكامل على الرابط التالي: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19216


----------



## نبيل توفيق (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اما الاجابة عن هذا السؤال  والقائل هل عاش السيد المسيح في بطن السيدة العذراء مريم وهو الاله  وهل ولد ولادة طبيعية مثلنا 
وللاجابة علي سؤالك هذا عزيزي 
اقول لك ان سؤالك هذا عن حقيقة   اعجازية تدرك ادراكا ماديا ملموسا وكذلك تدرك روحانيا 

**** ففي البداية اقول لك ولا يضلك احدا ان الحقائق تتكشف للناس ليس بدرجة واحدة اي كانت هذة الحقائق حقائق مادية او حقائق روحانية ويجب ان تتفق معي علي ذلك 
ولن اتركك حتي اعطي لك مثلا ماديا ملموسا 
*** هو الضوء  هو شاع واحد  هذا مانراة بالعين المدرجة 
***اي ما نراة حقيقة 
*** طبعا حقيقة 
***هل هي كل الحقيقة ***********
+++++++++++اقول لك هذة ليس كل الحقيقة++++++++++++++++
لان الحقيقة تقول ان هذا الشعاع الابيض يتكون من سبعة اشعة وهو مانطلق علية  مجموعة الوان الطيف وعلي ما اتذكر تبدء باللون الاحمر وتنتهي باللون البنفسجي 
 اذن داخل الحقيقة يوجد حقائق اخري غير منكشفة بالنسبة لنا 
ومن ضمن هذة الاحقائق  يوجد اضةاء غير مرئية مثل الاشعة تحت الحمراء وفوق البنفسجية 
ولا اطيل عليكم لان موضوعاتكم شيقة وتسحبني الي الاطالة 
 من ضمن الحقائق المادية هي ان النار تحرق كل شئ مادي 
****** ولكن هناك حقيقة يوجد ثلاث فتية وضوعوا في اتون النار ولم يحترق حتي ثوبهم 
 ومن ضمن الحقائق المادية ان الاسود تأكل البشر وباقي الحيوانات 
****** ولكن هناك حقيقة تقول ان دانيال النبي  وضع في جب الاسود ولم يحدث بة خدش 
ومن ضمن الحقائق  الذي يقع في قلب البحر يغرق 
*******ولكن هناك حقيقة تقول ان يونان النبي عندما وقع في قلب البحر   اعد الله لة حوتا عملاقا وبلعة 
الحقيقة تقول من ياتي في بطن الحوت يهضم
******* ولكن هناك حقيقة تقول ان يونان لم يهضم ولم يمت من نقص الاكسجين في بطن الحوت 
 فالحقيقة تقول ان مولود اي امرأة يتم من خلال الفتحة الطبيعية لة 
******* ولكن هناك حقيقة تقول ان العلم يثبت كل يوم وسائل جديدة كالولادة من الجنب مثلا 


فوجود المسيح لة كل المجد في بطن السيدة العذراء واخذة لجسد انسان هو حقيقة 
*******ولكن فوق الحقيقة هذة العملية تفوق ادراكنا البشري 





























 فق


----------



## girgis (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخى العزيز احب ربى لو مشيت فى طريق كله ظلام وتهت وفجئاة لقيت شخصين واحد ميت والتانى حى وانتا وسط ظلام وحيرة لانك تايه ماذا ستفعل اكيد من المنطق انك تسئل الحى الواقف امامك على الطريق الصحيح الذى يؤدى بيك الى المنزل صح  اكيد صح لان ده الرد المنطقى  تعالا معى نكمل علشان لاتتعب نفسك ولا الاخرين معك مع احترامى ليك وللاخرين القران يقول ان رسولك مات ويقول ايضا ان عيسى بعث الى ربه حيا وهو ده مربط الفرس اللى عايزك تمسكه بدل ماتلف حولين نفسك اجلس مع نفسك ونادى من قلبك كأنك بظبط بتسال الشخص الحى وانتا تايه فى الظلام  وقول من قلبك يالله عرفنى طريق النور لان الظلام تعبنى واريد منك ان ترشدنى الى النور الحقيقى واثق بكل إيمان انك سمعتنى واستجبت لى 
وهيجى اليوم اللى تلاقى فيه طريق النور بس خليه من كل قلبك (ملحوظة) صغيرة يااخى لاتفهم من كلامى انى ادعوك للمسيحية علشان اكون واضح معك بس ولكنى ارشدك كيف تصل الى طريق النور 
والله وحدة هو اللى يقدر يرشدك الى طريق النور  ربنا يملا حياتك نور  امين
*


----------



## أحب ربي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

لم أدخل منتداكم منذ شهور و لكن عندما دخلت وجدت موضوعاً يحمل كاتبه اسمي فاستغربت و لكن زال استغرابي عندما وجدت أن الفارق بيني و بينه همزة فأولاً أهلاً به كأخ عزيز

و كان هذا سبب دخولي هذا الموضوع و أن أرى الأسئلة التي هي محل دهشة لي أيضاً  

و لكني أستغربت شيئاً في الردود و هي أن Twin قال أن سليمان أخطأ و اتبع آلهة أخرى ثم تاب و ندم!!!!!


ألم يتبع سليمان في شيخوخته (كما في دينكم) آلهة أخرى و عمل الشر في عيني الرب و لم يتبعه كداود؟؟و غضب الرب منه و نصحه أن يعود و لكنه أصر و لم يعد؟؟؟ألم يتعهد الرب بعد ذلك أن يمزق مملكته و يعطيها لعبده عقاباً له؟؟؟؟
ألم يمت بعدها سليمان على هذا الكفر؟؟؟؟ و تمت عقوبة الرب في ابنه؟؟؟

4 وَكَانَ فِي زَمَانِ شَيْخُوخَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ أَنَّ نِسَاءَهُ أَمَلْنَ قَلْبَهُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُهُ كَامِلاً مَعَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِ كَقَلْبِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ. 
5 فَذَهَبَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَرَاءَ عَشْتُورَثَ إِلَهَةِ الصَّيْدُونِيِّينَ وَمَلْكُومَ رِجْسِ الْعَمُّونِيِّينَ. 
6 وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَاماً كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ. 
7 حِينَئِذٍ بَنَى سُلَيْمَانُ مُرْتَفَعَةً لِكَمُوشَ رِجْسِ الْمُوآبِيِّينَ عَلَى الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي تُجَاهَ أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَلِمُولَكَ رِجْسِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ. 
8 وَهَكَذَا فَعَلَ لِجَمِيعِ نِسَائِهِ الْغَرِيبَاتِ اللَّوَاتِي كُنَّ يُوقِدْنَ وَيَذْبَحْنَ لِآلِهَتِهِنَّ. 
9 فَغَضِبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سُلَيْمَانَ لأَنَّ قَلْبَهُ مَالَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي تَرَاءَى لَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، 
10 وَأَوْصَاهُ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ أَنْ لاَ يَتَّبِعَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى. فَلَمْ يَحْفَظْ مَا أَوْصَى بِهِ الرَّبُّ. 
11 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِسُلَيْمَانَ: [مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَكَ، وَلَمْ تَحْفَظْ عَهْدِي وَفَرَائِضِيَ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ بِهَا، فَإِنِّي أُمَزِّقُ الْمَمْلَكَةَ عَنْكَ تَمْزِيقاً وَأُعْطِيهَا لِعَبْدِكَ. 
12 إِلاَّ إِنِّي لاَ أَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ فِي أَيَّامِكَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيكَ، بَلْ مِنْ يَدِ ابْنِكَ أُمَزِّقُهَا.


هناك سؤالين يجولان في ذهني الآن:
الأول هو متى تاب إذاً و النصوص التي تلي الجزء الذي استشهدت به تنفي ذلك؟

و الثاني هو كيف يخطيء الشخص و الذي كان في قمة العلم بحقيقة الله (ترائى له الرب مرتان) و كان نبياً ثم يكفر بالله فيترك هو و يعاقب ابنه الذي لم يجن خطئا و لم يفعل شيئاً؟؟؟
هل يعاقب بذنب أبيه؟؟ أليس هذا ظلماً؟؟؟

و بإذن الله نتطرق إلى النقاش عن باقي الأنبياء المذكورين بعد أن ننتهي من الكلام عن سليمان-عليه السلام- بعد موافقتكم

أرجو أن تسامحوني إن كان هناك نص جهلته ينفي صحة كلامي فأنا لست عالماً بكتابكم و لكن قرأت بعضه كما أرجو لو سمحت الإدارة أن يتمه وضح رقم 1 بجانب اسم أخي احب ربي ليسهل التمييز بيني و بينه و هذا بعد إذنه طبعاً


----------



## الحوت (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى


 
*شاطر يا مسلم فلا يجوز القاء السلام على اهل الكتاب .*



أحب ربي قال:


> و لكني أستغربت شيئاً في الردود و هي أن twin قال أن سليمان أخطأ و اتبع آلهة أخرى ثم تاب و ندم!!!!!
> ألم يتبع سليمان في شيخوخته (كما في دينكم) آلهة أخرى و عمل الشر في عيني الرب و لم يتبعه كداود؟؟


 
*ومالك مستغرب يعني وكأن هذا حصل عندنا فقط !!*
*والا لم يخبروك في منتدياتك ان سليمان عندكم افتتن وعبدت الاصنام في دارة وتزوج بوثنيات وصنع لهم الاصنام ليعبدوها ..الخ !*

*خطية سليمان في الكتاب المقدس هي هي خطية سليمان في دينك مع مزيج من الخرافات والاساطير !*

*والا لا تكون مصدق اسطورة عصمة الانبياء التي يضحكون بها عليكم ؟!*

*وعلى فكرة انت ذكرت خطية زنا داود ابوه في اول موضوعك !*

*وداود ايضا ارتكب نفس الخطية في اسلامك حيث رائ امراة تغتسل فزنا معها وقتل زوجها كما رواها التابعين الكبار وعلماء القران وعلى راسهم ابن عباس ترجمان القران وحبر الامة وابن عم رسولك الذي سماه بالبحر لسعه علمه !*

*اعرفوا كتبكم بالاول قبل ان تاتوا وتنتقدوا كتابنا !*


> ألم يمت بعدها سليمان على هذا الكفر؟؟؟؟ و تمت عقوبة الرب في ابنه؟؟؟


 
*مين الي ضحك عليك بهذا الكلام ؟*

*تعال لنقرأ اولا عقاب الرب لسليمان ومن ثم نقرأ عن توبة سليمان واعترافه بخطاياه ..*

*{ فغضب الرب على سليمان لان قلبه مال عن الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تراءى له مرتين*
*واوصاه في هذا الامر ان لا يتبع آلهة اخرى. فلم يحفظ ما أوصى به الرب. *
*فقال الرب لسليمان من اجل ان ذلك عندك ولم تحفظ عهدي وفرائضي التي اوصيتك بها فاني امزق المملكة عنك تمزيقا واعطيها لعبدك. *
*الا اني لا افعل ذلك في ايامك من اجل داود ابيك بل من يد ابنك امزقها. *
*على اني لا امزق منك المملكة كلها بل اعطي سبطا واحدا لابنك لاجل داود عبدي ولاجل اورشليم التي اخترتها*
*واقام الرب خصما لسليمان هدد الادومي. كان من نسل الملك في ادوم.} ( 1 ملوك 9:11-14)*

*فالرب عادل .. ويعاقب على الخطيئة .. كائناً من كان مقترفها !*

*اما عن توبه سليمان التي ضحكوا عليك في منتدياتك الاسلامية وقالوا لك بانه لم يتوب ومات على خطيئته فسوف اضعها لك ..*

*ها هو سليمان نفسه قد اعترف في سفره " سفر الجامعة " ..*

*بأنه اخطأ بالباطل في اقتنائه زوجات كثيرات .. وانه قد اطلق العنان للاستمتاع بالملذات الارضية !*

*لنقرأ من سفر الجامعة : الاصحاح الثاني :


قلت انا في قلبي هلم امتحنك بالفرح فترى خيرا . واذا هذا ايضا
باطل . 
 للضحك قلت مجنون وللفرح ماذا يفعل .
 افتكرت في قلبي ان اعلل جسدي بالخمر وقلبي يلهج بالحكمة وان آخذ
بالحماقة حتى ارى ما هو الخير لبني البشر حتى يفعلوه تحت السموات مدة
ايام حياتهم . 
 فعظمت عملي . بنيت لنفسي بيوتا غرست لنفسي كروما . 
 عملت لنفسي جنات وفراديس وغرست فيها اشجارا من كل نوع ثمر . 
 عملت لنفسي برك مياه لتسقى بها المغارس المنبتة الشجر .
قنيت عبيدا وجواري  وكان لي ولدان البيت . وكانت لي ايضا قنية بقر
وغنم اكثر من جميع الذين كانوا في اورشليم قبلي . 
 جمعت لنفسي ايضا فضة وذهبا وخصوصيات الملوك والبلدان . اتخذت
لنفسي مغنين ومغنيات وتنعمات بني البشر سيدة وسيدات  . 
 فعظمت وازددت اكثر من جميع الذين كانوا قبلي في اورشليم وبقيت
ايضا حكمتي معي . 
 ومهما اشتهته عيناي لم امسكه عنهما . لم امنع قلبي من كل فرح .
لان قلبي فرح بكل تعبي وهذا كان نصيبي من كل تعبي . 
ثم التفت انا الى كل اعمالي التي عملتها يداي والى التعب الذي
تعبته في عمله فاذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس  
 ثم التفت لانظر الحكمة والحماقة والجهل . فما الانسان الذي يأتي
وراء الملك الذي نصبوه منذ زمان . 
فرأيت ان للحكمة منفعة اكثر من الجهل كما ان للنور منفعة اكثر من الظلمة   ​*


> *أرجو أن تسامحوني إن كان هناك نص جهلته ينفي صحة كلامي فأنا لست عالماً بكتابكم و لكن قرأت بعضه *


 
*وفين يا ترى قرات بعضه ؟
في اي منتدى اسلامي كان يقوم بالقص والبتر للقصه ؟
ما تقوليش انك قراتها من الكتاب نفسه لان مداخلتك تثبت عكس هذا !*


*لا احد معصوم الا الرب وحده !*
*فالجميع خطائون ومن ضمنهم الانبياء لانهم ليسوا الهه ولا مخلوقين مسيرين !*
*الانبياء جميعا ارتكبوا الخطايا وتابوا عنها ولم يستمروا فيها ..*

*فاهذب وانظر على من عاش حياة الزناه الفاسقين طيلة حياتة بتوجيه من ربه افضل لك وانتقدهم !*


----------



## أحب ربي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شاركت في الموضوع بأدب فلم أجد المعاملة بالمثل من الحوت بل مهاجمة و سب لي و لديني لذلك لن أعر هذه المشاركة الاهتمام و أنتظر ردود بنفس المستوى و أنا واثق من أني سأجدها 

و يبدو أن الحوت لم يلاحظ أني لست صاحب الموضوع و يعتقد إني نفس الشخص رغم إني وضحت المسألة 

في انتظار الردود إن شاء الله​


----------



## الحوت (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أحب ربي قال:


> شاركت في الموضوع بأدب فلم أجد المعاملة بالمثل من الحوت بل مهاجمة و سب لي و لديني​



*هذا هو حال المسلم حينما نفضح جهله وكذبه فيتهمنا بالسب والشتم ليتحجج ويطلق سيقانه للريح !




و يبدو أن الحوت لم يلاحظ أني لست صاحب الموضوع و يعتقد إني نفس الشخص رغم إني وضحت المسألة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا تفرق معي سواء كنت صاحب الموضوع او غيره !
ما كتبته من كذب في مداخلتك قمت بالرد عليها حتى عجزت عن الرد وتهربت مداعيا اني شتمتك وشتمت دينك !
وحتى لو سهوت اثناء تعديل مداخلتي بخصوص زنا داود فلا تفرق لانك انت وصاحب الموضوع تتهمون الانبياء بنفس الخطايا التي وردت عندكم !

يعني انتم الاثنين عجينه واحده !
تكيلون بمكيالين !
او انكم مسلوبي العقل لاخوانكم الذي يوهموكم بان الانبياء عندكم الهه لا يخطئون وانتم تصدقون !




في انتظار الردود إن شاء الله

أنقر للتوسيع...


مداخلتك تم الرد عليها وما كان منك الا ان تحججت لتطلق سيقانك للريح وخصوصا بعد ان اخبرناك بان ما تنتقذه موجود  عندك وبالتالي شبهاتك اصلا ساقطة :new6:
*


----------



## أحب ربي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مازلت عند كلامي و منتظر ردودكم و توضيحاتكم و إن كان فيها نفس كلام الحوت بالحرف و لكن باسلوب يخلو من السب و الشتم فسأرد بإذن الله

أما ما اختلط بسب فلا أجد له عندي رد 

و ليس هروباً..........


----------



## الحوت (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أحب ربي قال:


> مازلت عند كلامي و منتظر ردودكم و توضيحاتكم و إن كان فيها نفس كلام الحوت بالحرف و لكن باسلوب يخلو من السب و الشتم فسأرد بإذن الله
> 
> أما ما اختلط بسب فلا أجد له عندي رد
> 
> و ليس هروباً..........


 
*لا يزال هذا المسلم يتحجج كاذبا باني شتمته وشتمته دينه ليهرب بعد ان فضحنا ما اتى ليتنقذه بكتبنا وهو نفسه الموجود في كتبه ؟!*


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بالراحة يا جماعة

الاخ أحب ربي

موضوعنا في هذا الموضوع هو هل يخطئ الانبياء في الكتاب المقدس؟

و قلنا نعم يخطئون لان الجميع يخطأ ما عدا الله

و بذلك تكون مشاركتك بلا معنى و لا تضيف اي شئ جديد للموضوع!

الموضوع منتهي اصلاً باجاباتنا السابق فلا اعرف لماذا تأتي و تشارك و تكرر؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الكتاب المقدس واضح ويخبرنا انه لا يوجد شخص صالح وان الجميع فسد

*Psa 14:3 الْكُلُّ قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. *

*Psa 53:3 كُلُّهُمْ قَدِ ارْتَدُّوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. *

*Rom 3:12 الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.*


----------



## الحوت (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ana 100 100 قال:


> الكتاب المقدس واضح ويخبرنا انه لا يوجد شخص صالح وان الجميع فسد
> 
> *psa 14:3 الْكُلُّ قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. *
> 
> ...


*
والمسلم يعرف هذا الكلام جيدا ولكن هو يستغل موضوع ان المنتدى هنا منفصل فيه الديانات عن بعض فيقول في نفسه هذه فرصة ذهيبه لكي انتقد نفس ما تحوية كتبي في كتابهم !

انظر في اول الموضوع ايضا :




الكتاب المقدس يشهد بان من صنع العجل هو هارون 

أنقر للتوسيع...


نفس القصة مذكورة في القران !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 انظروا هنا القصه كما وردت بالعهد القديم والقران :

العجل الذهبي

ماذا يعني هذا ؟!!!

ماذا يعني ان المسلم ياتي بنفس ما هو موجود عنده ليفتح فيه موضوع وينتقذه في كتابنا ؟!
*


----------



## أحب ربي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> بالراحة يا جماعة
> 
> الاخ أحب ربي
> 
> ...



أشكرك مي روك على ردك الحكيم و اسلوبك الطيب في الحوار
و نعم فقد كان ما قلته صحيحاً و لكن ردي كان تعقيباً على رد الأستاذ Twin فالأخ احب ربي لم يفهم كيف يعبد سليمان آلهة أخرى فبرر له بأنه تاب بعدها و هذا ما تكلمت فيه و هو تكميلاً لنفس الموضوع 

إن شئتم أن نفتح لهذا موضوعاً جديداً مستقلاً فلا بأس و إن شئتم إكمال الحوار هنا فلا باس ايضاً 
في انتظار ردودكم المتعقلة


----------



## أحب ربي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الحوت قال:


> *
> 
> نفس القصة مذكورة في القران !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



ها أنا ارد على مشاركتك هنا عندما خلت إلى حد ما من السب فتكلم بالحسنى أكلمك بالحسنى و إلا فلا كلام لك عندي

لا أعرف هل أضحك أم أبكي لأنك فضحتنا و لكن هل اطلعت على الرابط الذي جئت أنت به ؟؟؟؟

و تقول نفس القصة مذكورة في القرآن؟؟؟؟
سبحان ربي

هل قرأت أصلاً أول سطر في الرابط الذي جئت به؟؟؟؟؟

إذاً لنقرأه سوياً:
العجل الذهبي (بالعبرية עגל הזהב) صنم صنع للإسرائيليين خلال غياب موسى عندما ذهب ليصعد جبل سيناء، وحسب الكتاب العبري المقدس صنعه هارون لإرضاء الإسرائيليين بينما يقول القرآن إن صانعه السامري.


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أحب ربي قال:


> بينما يقول القرآن إن صانعه السامري.


 
اولا : السامرة لم تعرف الا بعد الملك داود ، فقد اشتراه الملك الاسرائيلي من شخص اسمه ( شومر ) واطلق اسمه على الجبل ( السامرة ) 

ثانيا : يبدو انك لم تقرأ القرآن ، فموسى يعاتب هارون ولا يعاتب السامري 
*{* قَالَ يٰهَرُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوۤاْ *} * **{* أَلاَّ تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي *} * **{* قَالَ يَبْنَؤُمَّ لاَ تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلاَ بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِيۤ إِسْرَآءِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي *}*
*(سورة طه ) *

*اقرأ التفاسير يا عزيزي *

*القرآن يقول ان هارون هو الذي صنع العجل و(السامري) كان مساعدا له فقط .*


----------



## أحب ربي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> اولا : السامرة لم تعرف الا بعد الملك داود ، فقد اشتراه الملك الاسرائيلي من شخص اسمه ( شومر ) واطلق اسمه على الجبل ( السامرة )
> 
> ثانيا : يبدو انك لم تقرأ القرآن ، فموسى يعاتب هارون ولا يعاتب السامري
> *{* قَالَ يٰهَرُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوۤاْ *} * **{* أَلاَّ تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي *} * **{* قَالَ يَبْنَؤُمَّ لاَ تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلاَ بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِيۤ إِسْرَآءِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي *}*
> ...




استغرب لم حولتم الموضوع و غير مسار الحوار و لكن سأرد بما أن المراقبين سمحوا بالتطرق إلى غير الموضوع و لغير تخصص القسم حتى لا أتهم بالهرب

أولاً الدليل على المدعي و ليس علي فأرجو أن تأتيني بالتفاسير التي تتكلم عنها و تنصحني بقرائتها و التي قالت أن هارون هو صانع العجل و أنا في الانتظار

ثانياً عودة للآيات التي تكلمت عنها لننظر في تفسيرها و معناها (على الرغم من وضوحها و عدم الحاجة للنظر في التفاسير لفهمها) 

قال تعالى: قَالَ يٰهَرُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوۤاْ أَلاَّ تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي

هنا يعاتب موسى أخاه هارون على عدم اللحاق به ليخبره بما حدث من قومه أول الأمر عندما ضلوا و عبدوا العجل 
فيعتذر له هارون و يرد عليه قائلاً : قَالَ يَبْنَؤُمَّ لاَ تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلاَ بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِيۤ إِسْرَآءِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي
يقول له أنه خاف إن لحق به أن يعنفه و يقول له لم تركتهم وحدهم على ما هم فيه و فرقتهم

و لا أدري كيف استشهدت بهذه الآيات في اثبات ما تدعي!!!!!!

ثالثاً عجبت أيضاً من أنك استشهدت بهذه الآيات و تركت الآيتين السابقتين و التي توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك بأن هارون لم يكن له علاقة بالعجل إنما كان ناصحاً لهم و نهاهم عن ذلك أقرأ معي
قال تعالى: وَ لَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُم هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يَاقَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُم بِهِ وَ إِنَّ رَّبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُـونِى وَ أَطِيعُوا أَمْرِى* قَالُوا لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى 

و هاتان الايتان قبل الايات التي استشهدت بها مباشرة و فيها أنه نهاهم عن عبادة العجل و نصح لهم و لكنهم هم من عاند و استكبر و لنقرأ الآيات بالترتيب 

قال تعالى: وَ لَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُم هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يَاقَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُم بِهِ وَ إِنَّ رَّبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُـونِى وَ أَطِيعُوا أَمْرِى* قَالُوا لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى* قَالَ يٰهَرُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوۤاْ أَلاَّ تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي* قَالَ يَبْنَؤُمَّ لاَ تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلاَ بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِيۤ إِسْرَآءِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي


و أرجو من من سيتحاور في هذا الموضوع أن يفتح موضوعاً جديداً في باب الحوار الاسلامي لنتناقش فيه و ليقول كل واحد ما عند بالحسنى و بأسلوب علمي و ليس على طريقة انظر في التفاسير إنما بإحضار الدليل


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاحباء
الحوار هنا في المسيحيات فقط

تستطيعون نقل الحوار في الاسلاميات الى قسم الحوار الاسلامي ليكون كل موضوع في مكانه الصحيح

الاخ أحب ربي, اذا كان اعتراضك ان سليمان لم يتب قبل موته, فافتح موضوع جديد و سنناقش به هذا الامر 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بداية أشكر أخوتى من تفضلوا بالاجابة ولى ملاحظات تأكيدية لكلام أخوتى
1- نحن لا نؤله رجال الله ولانضعهم فى مرتبة أعلى من البشر
2- ليس كامل الا ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى
3- لعل أحدهم يسأل ولم تُذكر هذه الأشياء فى الكتاب المقدس الرد ببساطة من الكتاب المقدس على سبيل المثال لا الحصر(1كو10)
 الأصحاح رقم  10

(1   فاني لست اريد ايها الاخوة ان تجهلوا ان اباءنا جميعهم كانوا تحت السحابة و جميعهم اجتازوا في البحر* 2  و جميعهم اعتمدوا لموسى في السحابة و في البحر* 3  و جميعهم اكلوا طعاما واحدا روحيا* 4  و جميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم و الصخرة كانت المسيح* 5  لكن باكثرهم لم يسر الله لانهم طرحوا في القفر* 6  و هذه الامور حدثت مثالا لنا حتى لا نكون نحن مشتهين شرورا كما اشتهى اولئك* 7  فلا تكونوا عبدة اوثان كما كان اناس منهم كما هو مكتوب جلس الشعب للاكل و الشرب ثم قاموا للعب* 8  و لا نزن كما زنى اناس منهم فسقط في يوم واحد ثلاثة و عشرون الفا* 9  و لا نجرب المسيح كما جرب ايضا اناس منهم فاهلكتهم الحيات* 10  و لا تتذمروا كما تذمر ايضا اناس منهم فاهلكهم المهلك* 11  فهذه الامور جميعها اصابتهم مثالا و كتبت لانذارنا نحن الذين انتهت الينا اواخر الدهور* 12  اذا من يظن انه قائم فلينظر ان لا يسقط* 13  لم تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية و لكن الله امين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة ايضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا* 14  لذلك يا احبائي اهربوا من عبادة الاوثان)​


----------



## الحوت (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*بعد اذن الاستاذ روك اسمح لي بهذه المداخلة الاخيره .*



> ها أنا ارد على مشاركتك هنا عندما خلت إلى حد ما من السب فتكلم بالحسنى أكلمك بالحسنى و إلا فلا كلام لك عندي


 
*حبيبي انت قمت بالرد على مداخلتي لهذا السبب فقط لا غير :*



> هل قرأت أصلاً أول سطر في الرابط الذي جئت به؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> إذاً لنقرأه سوياً:
> العجل الذهبي (بالعبرية עגל הזהב) صنم صنع للإسرائيليين خلال غياب موسى عندما ذهب ليصعد جبل سيناء، وحسب الكتاب العبري المقدس صنعه هارون لإرضاء الإسرائيليين بينما يقول القرآن إن صانعه السامري.


 
*هذا هو السبب الوحيد التي ادى الى ظهور خليه ذكورية عندك لتتجرأ وتقوم بالرد فقط لا غير وليس بحجة انها تخلو من السب :t16:*

*اما مداخلتك حول خطية سليمان تم الرد عليها وتم نقاش نفس الخطية ايضا في الساحه الاسلامية وما كان من اخوتك الا ان اطلقوا سيقانهم للريح ..*

*ويا ريت تسيبك من الاسطوانة المشروخة بتاعك السب والشتم *

*لناتي الان لموضوع العجل الذهبي ..*



> بينما يقول القرآن إن صانعه السامري.


 
*ومش خجلان وانت تردد هذا الاسم يا مسلم ؟*

*الذي صنع العجل الذهبي في التوراة او القران هو هارون وليس السامري فالقصة نفسها ..*

*فاهذب وابحث على من ضحك على رسولك واخبره ان السامري هو الذي صنع العجل وليس هارون وهو صدقة ببلاهه متناهيه !*

*وطبعا من يتحمل جهل رسولك الا مشايخكم !*

*فلم يعد يعرف شيوخ الاسلام كيف يرقعون هذه المصيبه !*

*فتارة يقولون ان السامري الذي صنع العجل هو واحد عراقي من سومر :t11:*

*وتارة يقولون ان هذه السامري هو شامر الذي جاء قبل مدينة السامرة التي نسبت إليه ولجئو الى التوراة محاولين ترقيع هذه الثغرة القرانيه واستشهدوا بهذا النص :*

*(24 واشترى جبل السامرة من شامر بوزنتين من الفضة وبنى على الجبل ودعا اسم المدينة التي بناها باسم شامر صاحب الجبل السامرة.) 1 ملوك 16: 24*

*ولكن فات على الشيوخ المساكين الذي اوقعهم رسولك في هذه المتاهه أن شامر الذي نسب إليه جبل السامرة في عهد عمري ملك إسرائيل في منتصف القرن العاشر ق. م بعد عصر موسى بثلاث قرون وبعد إنفصال ممكلة اسرائيل إلى يهوذا وإسرائيل … وهو أول ذكر لأصل السامرة فكيف يستدل عليها بالسامرى المعاصر لموسى طبقا للقرآن :heat:*

*وتارة يقولون أن السامري معناها الحارس في العبرية وأن الذي أضل اسرائيل ربما يكون اسمه بمعنى الحارس :36_1_21:*

*وفي النهاية لا يسعني الا ان اردد مع القائلين :*

*{ وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً } *

*وسلملي على السامري :smi411:*


----------



## أحب ربي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الأستاذ المحترم مي روك 

هل تقبل أن يكون هذا هو الحال في منتداكم؟؟؟

هل تقبل أن تكون مشاركات الحوت كلها سب لي و لديني و لنبيي ( على الرغم من اختلافننا)؟؟

هل تقبل أن يغير الحوت مسار الموضوع من المسيحيات إلى الإسلاميات؟؟؟؟

هل هذا كله لأنه مشرف؟؟؟

هل ستقبل لو كان حدث هذا مني أنا؟؟؟؟

ما الفائدة إذاً من الحوار إن كان كله سب و هجوم و غير ذلك؟؟؟

لن يكون حواراً إنما فرض راي بالقوة و بالسب دون احترام آراء الأخرين و بأسلوب يجب أن تعتبروه مخزي لكم أولاً قبل ان يكون كذلك لنا فهذا ليس اسلوب حوار إنما هو سلسلة شتائم و السلام 

منتظر منك الفصل في هذا الموضوع


----------



## fredyyy (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أحب ربي قال:


> ... (كما في دينكم) ... الكفر ... نبياً ثم يكفر بالله .... ألم يمت بعدها سليمان


 

*الاستاذ / أحب ربي *

*هذه التعبيرات لا تروق لنا ولا نحب تكرارها *

*يمكنك القول ( كما في المسيحية )*
*وكلمة الكفر غير واردة في المسيحية *
*لكن معناها الحقيقي هي إنكار شئ مؤكد الوجود *

*للعلم سليمان الملك لم يمت كافرًا لأنه لم ُينكر وجود الله*



أحب ربي قال:


> ...يتعهد الرب بعد ذلك أن يمزق مملكته ...


 

*تمزيق المملكة كان تأديب من الله له لكي لا يُدان مع العالم*

كورنثوس الاولى 11 : 32 
وَلَكِنْ إِذْ قَدْ حُكِمَ عَلَيْنَا *نُؤَدَّبُ* مِنَ الرَّبِّ لِكَيْ *لاَ نُدَانَ* مَعَ الْعَالَمِ. 

*فالمؤمن يُؤدب في حياته كي لا يُدان بعد موته*

*أما الخاطي ُتجَّمع خطاياه لحين القضاء الأبدي*

*وهذا هو الفارق بين جزاء الخاطي وجزاء المؤمن *

*أنظر ماذا يقول الكتاب عن خطية داود *

صموئيل الثاني 12 : 13 
فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِنَاثَانَ «قَدْ *أَخْطَأْتُ* إِلَى الرَّبِّ». فَقَالَ نَاثَانُ لِدَاوُدَ: «الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً قَدْ *نَقَلَ* عَنْكَ خَطِيَّتَكَ. لاَ تَمُوتُ. 

*ُنقِلَت خطية داود ووضعت على المسيح الذي كان حامل كل خطايا العالم أمام عدالة الله*




أحب ربي قال:


> *و الثاني هو كيف يخطيء الشخص و الذي كان في قمة العلم بحقيقة الله (ترائى له الرب مرتان) *





*رغم كل ما حصُلَ عليه سليمان لكنه أخطأ لكي يكون الكتاب المقدس صادقًا *

رومية 3 : 4 
حَاشَا! بَلْ *لِيَكُنِ اللهُ* *صَادِقاً** و**َكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ* *كَاذِباً*. .......

*لقد قال الكتاب :*

رومية 3 :23 
إِذِ *الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا* وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ 

*لقد أخطأ الجميع دون إستثناء*


----------



## أحب ربي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *الاستاذ / أحب ربي *
> 
> *هذه التعبيرات لا تروق لنا ولا نحب تكرارها *
> 
> ...




أشكرك على ردك المحترم و لكن هناك سؤالان لم تجاوب عليها (غير ما كتبته في الأعلى من تعليقات) و هما

هل يوجد نص يثبت أن سليمان مات بعدما تاب؟؟؟ فالنص الذي جئت به يخبر بانه لم يتب

و ما الذي اقترفه ابنه لكي يعاقب هو ؟؟ أليس هذا بظلم؟؟؟

أشكر لك صبرك و نصيحتك و حسن كلامك


----------



## fredyyy (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أحب ربي قال:


> هل يوجد نص يثبت أن سليمان مات بعدما تاب ؟


 

*قد يكون لك منظور وطريقة وكلمات مختلفة للتوبة *

*فلا ُتجبر الكل بإتباعها *

الجامعة 1 
1 كَلاَمُ *الْجَامِعَةِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ* الْمَلِكِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ: 
2 «بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ» قَالَ الْجَامِعَةُ. «*بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ*». 
12 أَنَا *الْجَامِعَةُ* كُنْتُ مَلِكاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 

*هنا تأتي التؤبة في صيغة تقرير بأن الكل باطل *

*فالغير تائب يرى في ملذات العالم لذة ومتعة وإشتياق لها*

*لكن التائب يراها باطل ... ولا تأتي هذة الرؤية إلا في محضر الله حيث الحق المُطلق*



أحب ربي قال:


> و ما الذي اقترفه ابنه لكي يعاقب هو ؟؟


 

*أنظر ماذا فعل إبن سليمان ... يقول الكتاب :*

أخبار الايام الثاني : 10 
6 *فَاسْتَشَارَ* الْمَلِكُ رَحُبْعَامُ *الشُّيُوخَ* الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَقِفُونَ أَمَامَ سُلَيْمَانَ أَبِيهِ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ قَائِلاً: [كَيْفَ تُشِيرُونَ أَنْ أَرُدَّ جَوَاباً عَلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ؟] 
7 فَقَالُوا: [إِنْ كُنْتَ صَالِحاً نَحْوَ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ *وَأَرْضَيْتَهُمْ وَكَلَّمْتَهُمْ* كَلاَماً حَسَناً يَكُونُونَ لَكَ عَبِيداً كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ]. 
8 *فَتَرَكَ مَشُورَةَ الشُّيُوخِ* الَّتِي أَشَارُوا بِهَا عَلَيْهِ *وَاسْتَشَارَ الأَحْدَاثَ* الَّذِينَ نَشَأُوا مَعَهُ وَوَقَفُوا أَمَامَهُ 
9 وَسَأَلَهُمْ: [بِمَاذَا تُشِيرُونَ أَنْتُمْ فَنَرُدَّ جَوَاباً عَلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ الَّذِينَ كَلَّمُونِي قَائِلِينَ: خَفِّفْ مِنَ النِّيرِ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ عَلَيْنَا أَبُوكَ؟] 
10 فَأَجَابَ الأَحْدَاثُ الَّذِينَ نَشَأُوا مَعَهُ: [هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِلشَّعْبِ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ أَبَاكَ ثَقَّلَ نِيرَنَا وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَخَفِّفْ عَنَّا: إِنَّ خِنْصَرِي أَغْلَظُ مِنْ وَسْطِ أَبِي. 
11 وَالآنَ أَبِي حَمَّلَكُمْ نِيراً ثَقِيلاً وَأَنَا أَزِيدُ عَلَى نِيرِكُمْ.* أَبِي أَدَّبَكُمْ بِالسِّيَاطِ* وَأَمَّا أَنَا *فَبِالْعَقَارِبِ*]. 



أحب ربي قال:


> أليس هذا بظلم؟؟؟


 

*لا يصح أن نصف حكم الله على أي انسان بأنه حكم ظالم*

*فالله أحكم بكثير من أي انسان فالحكمة من عنده*

*فلك أن تسأل ولا أن ُتخطئ الى الله*

مزمور 139 : 24 
وَانْظُرْ إِنْ كَانَ فِيَّ *طَرِيقٌ* *بَاطِلٌ* وَاهْدِنِي *طَرِيقاً أَبَدِيّاً*. 

*لقد قالها داود فهل تستطيع أنت أن تقولها لكي ُتحكم الله وُتجهِل نفسك وتحظى بخلاصه*


----------



## أحب ربي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *قد يكون لك منظور وطريقة وكلمات مختلفة للتوبة *
> 
> *فلا ُتجبر الكل بإتباعها *
> 
> ...



أنا لم أصف حكم الله -حاشاني أن أفعل- بالظلم و لكن أصف حالة معينة و ليكن باسلوب آخر سأجعله كمثال في حالة عادية

هل إذا أخطأ رجل ما و فعل جريمة كبرى ثم جيء به إلى المحكمة هل إذا حكمت المحكمة بالعفو عن الأب و معاقبة الابن الذي لم يفعل شيئاً سيكون حكماً عادلاً أم ظالماً؟؟؟؟

في الانتظار


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء

الرجاء الرجاء ان يكون موضوع خالي من التطرق للاسلاميات

الرجاء الرجاء ان نخفض حدة الكلام لبعضنا, اتركونا منما تتناوله المواقع الاخرى فلنيؤثر على مبدأنا و على اخلاقنا و لا على طريقة مخاطبتنا للاخر

الاخ أحب ربي, قلت لك ان الموضوع هذا تمت الاجابة عليه بان الانبياء مخطئين في العقيدة المسيحية

اي سؤال خارج خاص بسليمان و توبته تتفضل و تطرحه في موضوع منفصل رجاءاً


----------



## fredyyy (10 ديسمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> اي سؤال خارج خاص بسليمان و توبته تتفضل و تطرحه في موضوع منفصل رجاءاً


 

*نحترم قرار الإدارة *

*بفتح موضوع جديد خاص بسليمان وتوبته*

*ملحوظة للأستاذ / أحب ربي الأمور الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس *

*نحن أولى بتفسيرها إذ نفهمها جيداً لأننا نفهمها مجتمعة وليس بقطع جزء *

*ولأننا أولاد الله نفهم أقوال الله دون تحكيم المنطق البشري. فأفكار الله أعلى من أفكارنا*

*تعالى الى الله متسائلا *
*ولا تحاول إصلاح أحكام الله حسب إستحسانك والحكم عليها...... فهذا بداية الكبرياء*

رومية 11 : 33 
يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ *وَحِكْمَتِهِ* وَ*عِلْمِهِ* مَا *أَبْعَدَ أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ* *وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الإسْتِقْصَاءِ*


----------

